# Trim Tex ?



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

Since trim tex seems to be the hot topic I've been looking into the trim tex line of products and was wondering if I was finishing a dormer and using magic corner for the off angles and mud set corner bead How does the magic corner finish where it buts up against the corner bead anyone have a pic?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ARI said:


> Since trim tex seems to be the hot topic I've been looking into the trim tex line of products and was wondering if I was finishing a dormer and using magic corner for the off angles and mud set corner bead How does the magic corner finish where it buts up against the corner bead anyone have a pic?


It's a PITA!!! Your better off going with ultrafex where the off angles meet the bead. M/C will work with what your doing but it's a cluster**** to deal with!


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats what I thought. around here no one wants to pay for ultra flex so they go with level line works ok


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Use mudset adjustable inside corner.
http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=62
Doesn't have the expansion joint in the middle which is a little harder to butt up to other beads. Gives you a nice straight line and it's easy to straighten back and forth.


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like a good alternative. how is for the longer angles does it but up to each other and leave a nice clean line or should I stick with a no coat product? just looking to maybe offer a better product or an easier way to do things, around here no one that I know of uses the full line of TT stuff, mostly tear away and arch bead.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Use mudset adjustable inside corner.
> http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=62
> Doesn't have the expansion joint in the middle which is a little harder to butt up to other beads. Gives you a nice straight line and it's easy to straighten back and forth.


I just picked up a box off then ...cant wait to try them


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Where I am almost every cathedral ceiling has cracks, get a lot of calls for repair got to thinking this might be a good place for Magic corner, as it would absorb little movement. Any thoughts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> Where I am almost every cathedral ceiling has cracks, get a lot of calls for repair got to thinking this might be a good place for Magic corner, as it would absorb little movement. Any thoughts.


Utra-flex 450 or Magic corner. What are you using at the present?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

ARI said:


> Looks like a good alternative. how is for the longer angles does it but up to each other and leave a nice clean line or should I stick with a no coat product? just looking to maybe offer a better product or an easier way to do things, around here no one that I know of uses the full line of TT stuff, mostly tear away and arch bead.


They butt up to each other great!
And in my opinion, there's no better product than what Trim-Tex offers, if you're worried about expansion or possible cracking, mix in some mudmax for added strength and adhesion.

As far as easier way of doing things, if you use either the TT Magic Corner, or the TT Adjustable inside, pick yourself up a Manta-Ray for your compound tube and your laughing!
Example.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaT35erZL_E&feature=share&list=UUlcWmLOlWnUCwPaWu7arEjw



icerock drywall said:


> I just picked up a box off then ...cant wait to try them


Let me know how you like em Ice, Any chance you picked up the Manta-Ray as well?



Toolnut said:


> Where I am almost every cathedral ceiling has cracks, get a lot of calls for repair got to thinking this might be a good place for Magic corner, as it would absorb little movement. Any thoughts.


http://wallboardtools.com.au/whats-so-magic-about-trim-tex-magic-corner/


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

moore said:


> Utra-flex 450 or Magic corner. What are you using at the present?


Was using paper for a while, short while, then straight flex. Have not really had callbacks, but wasn't happy with results either. The reason I think there are so many cracking is when the boom was on down here speed was the deciding factor. Most of the ceilings have 1 coat of mud then knockdown texture or popcorn. Makes repair a bit$%.


----------

